# Happy Holidays Everyone!



## Brandi* (Dec 10, 2008)

I have been wanting to play with Reggie lately so I decided to take some pictures of him all decked out




I'm telling you, if he was a horse, he would be PERFECT!!!! He wasn't too impressed with the whole thing but he didn't fight me and even posed for a few pics



He is such a kind soul. If anyone is bored and feels like making a christmas collage I won't mind at all



We have an apple computer and we don't have any fun software that will allow me to make stuff with my photos





Isn't he adorable




















P.S Do you have any idea how hard it is to get a decent picture of a COW



Very frustrating lol


----------



## Sixstardanes (Dec 10, 2008)

Very Mootiful!


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 10, 2008)

He is such a doll!!











He looks good in bells! LOL

I love the second picture-so sweet!


----------



## Reble (Dec 10, 2008)

Here you go...


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 11, 2008)

Mary, you did a great job putting Reggie in this picture-very cute..


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 11, 2008)

That is just lovely! Thanks so much Reble







Reble said:


> Here you go...


----------



## maplegum (Dec 11, 2008)

Ohhh just stop it with the cuteness! Bet you don't want him to grow up.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Dec 11, 2008)

Hmm - are there any rules that a steer can't be a therapy animal?


----------



## maplegum (Dec 11, 2008)

Mooey Christmas Reggie.


----------



## hairicane (Dec 11, 2008)

Awww, what a sweet face! He looks so adorable.


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 12, 2008)

AH thanks so much Leonie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very cute





It would be kinda funny to see a cow walking down the aisle way of a nursing home wouldn't it???







maplegum said:


> Mooey Christmas Reggie.


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 12, 2008)

Man, he is so adorable! I just love it when you post photos


----------



## Jill (Dec 12, 2008)

He is so precious


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 13, 2008)

ah thank you



It's very nice to know they are appreciated







dreaminmini said:


> Man, he is so adorable! I just love it when you post photos


----------

